# May 23, 2014 at 6:37 PM I became a father!



## NoobShooter (Sep 15, 2012)

Hey Guys and Gals!!

Thursday my wife was admitted to the hospital at 5:00 pm and Friday at 6:37pm my little girl Sophia Mae Zarlinga was born into this world 8lbs and 20 1/2 inches long. She had the epidural done after dealing with some pretty tough contractions and about an hour before pushing the machine that pumps the drugs broke and she ended up feeling and dealing with the pain for about 3 hours before Sophia finally came out. We were very close to having to do a C-section but thankfully it didn't have to come to that. Quarterinmynoses (Chads) Wife came to the hospital at 7:30 Thursday night with food and drinks for us, and stayed with us the whole time..

*My wife Jackie and Sophia*


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Congrats buddy!


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Congratulations!!!!! She is precious!


----------



## D.Nelson (Feb 20, 2014)

Congrats! Such an amazing feeling. I was there 4 months ago.

Enjoy every moment!


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Congrats!


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

You are truly blessed. She is beautiful.

Good job to Momma noob shooter.


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Congrats to you and Jackie!! Your daughter is beautiful. I'm glad everyone is doing well.

Todd


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Oh so sweet happy birthday ????????????????????


----------



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

Congratulations!

Cute little girl


----------



## Sunchierefram (Nov 16, 2013)

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## carboncopy (Jan 14, 2014)

Congratulations!


----------



## Outlaw (Jan 16, 2014)

Congratulations Bobby and Jackie, with your beautiful little girl.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Congratulations !!!!!!


----------



## Marnix (Mar 29, 2014)

Congratulations-- Dad.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Congratulations to you and Jackie!!!  Tell her great job MOM!!! I could put a thousand smiley face emoticons in this post but I won't. But know that I want to  You're gonna be an outstanding father!


----------



## NoobShooter (Sep 15, 2012)

Thanks guys!! It's amazing how much noise can come out of something so small.. LOL..


----------



## Davidka (Jun 8, 2013)

Mazal tov and Siman tov and congratulations! But 25 hours in labor? Man, she owes you big time (well, both of them do).


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

She is beautiful! Congrats man! Enjoy the ride brother. 
Be well and best wishes to you and your family,
SF


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

congrats !


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

Congratulations of the highest order! It only gets better from here.


----------



## JonM (Aug 17, 2013)

NoobShooter said:


> Thanks guys!! It's amazing how much noise can come out of something so small.. LOL..


 That & other things....

Congrats, she's a cutie


----------



## Pilgrim (May 3, 2014)

Congratulations!


----------



## JohnKrakatoa (Nov 28, 2013)

Adorable! I feel proud that I was able to help a bit with finding a name for her. I whish health and hapiness to your whole family and also many well rested nights for the proud parents.


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

Congrats!! Youre a blessed man.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

congrats to the both of you ! :huh: wait, does this mean youre now changing your username from noobshooter to noobfather ?


----------



## NoobShooter (Sep 15, 2012)

JohnKrakatoa said:


> Adorable! I feel proud that I was able to help a bit with finding a name for her. I whish health and hapiness to your whole family and also many well rested nights for the proud parents.


Thanks. And my wife swears she told me the name first.. But when I saw it on here, I swear it was the first time I had thought of it as a name for our little girl..



Imperial said:


> congrats to the both of you ! :huh: wait, does this mean youre now changing your username from noobshooter to noobfather ?


Thanks.. And I should change it for sure... lol..


----------

